# Post pictures of your helmets.



## Eyetattoo (Aug 18, 2012)

I have seen a couple of threads talking about helmets but no picture thread. So post up you lid protectors for all to see!


----------



## JuliusDarius (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is me and my helmet. A specialized align.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

I mostly use a traditional helmet but I got this for when things get a little rougher.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Trail, pump track, DH and DH backup

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

+1 for the Hex


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

Specialized Deviant & Zeal goggles


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi!

After some time and trying several helmets (Fox, 661, Kali, TLD) I have found something for me 
The look is not exactly what I would like to see, but how this things fit on my head... 

1. URGE Endur-o-matic - great all around helmet for lighter kind of riding









2. URGE Archie Enduro - for enduro and harder stuff - with perfect breathing 









and URGE Down-o-matic for sick stuff on the way 

I can only recomment URGE helmets as the QUALITY stuff !


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

RED Hi-Fi after a head first trip through a rock garden at 20mph...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

My collection.


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)

Giro Feature


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Some nice helmets there, make mine look like rubbish. I am due for a new one though, as the current gets too hot for my liking on the long rides that stretch into the middle of the day.

I have a hard time fitting my head in an L, so limited in what I can wear. Shopping online is a real hit/miss for fit, and the LBS seems to stock either the most cheap and most expensive options.


----------



## bizworldusa (Aug 10, 2012)

These are nice helmets. I think these are more protect to our head. I like these helmets. Thanks for sharing these............

Thank you
Bizworldusa


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

Heres mine 

Had a Giro before but landed on my face and got away with all my teeth and nose intact so decided it was cheaper than the dentist bill!

I had the old version of this but i must have damaged it so took advantage of the crash replacement warranty and this one turned up this morning


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

This is my Giro Xen Fabric shortly before it's retirement.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

Fox Transition - I like the skate style helmets, and this one has a good amount of vents.


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

bsdc said:


> This is my Giro Xen Fabric shortly before it's retirement.


JEEZ!! you do realise your meant to ride wheel side down?


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

Andrewfuzzy said:


> Heres mine
> 
> Had a Giro before but landed on my face and got away with all my teeth and nose intact so decided it was cheaper than the dentist bill!
> 
> I had the old version of this but i must have damaged it so took advantage of the crash replacement warranty and this one turned up this morning


I really dig this full face ... been debating going to a full.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Just getting back into trail riding. Any helmet recommendations?

I'm already looking at the following:

Bell Muni (love that this one is made in the USA)
Fox Flux
Poc Trabec (a little to much $$$$$ perhaps)

Any other suggestions?

-S


----------



## The Highlander (Aug 7, 2011)

i bought a fox flux this season and so far i love it..


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

bsdc said:


> This is my Giro Xen Fabric shortly before it's retirement.


I have (had) the same helmet. Surprisingly your's is red underneath and mine was silver. I took the fabric off after it rotted away. Let a buddy use it and he left it on the ground next to a car. Car pulled away and crushed it. That's how I retired mine.


----------



## eeffoc (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't post an image until my post count is 10 or higher but here is a link to a pic of my helmets;


```
www .flickr.com/photos/eeffoc/7936731262/
```
Front row L to R: Giro Torero, Specialized Mountain Man, Specialized Vice
Back row L to R: Aerogo, Bell


----------



## mthom50 (May 4, 2012)

Giro Feature after the first ride with it today I can say it vents well and is very light for the coverage. Sorry about the gloves they just came out of the box today.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Guess I'll play too...

Fox Flux 








Propero-ii








Giro Phase


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I got a few helmets...my first one that I still wear is a Giro Switchblade:










next is a Giro Mad Max II:










next is a Giro Remedy which I never wear:










and lastly is a Urge Down-o-Matic:


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Ended buying the Fox Flux a couple weeks ago based on the input from you guys.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I have 2 of these Las Victory helmets, one red and one white. Comes in a fancy helmet bag with a winter and summer liner and spare pads, they are the best fitting and most comfortable helmets i have ever worn, lightweight at 290g but a very solid construction, i seriously dont even know im wearing it. This is the regular version, the MTB specific one is identicle only with a plastic visor.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Currently Giro my preference

Atmos for road








Hex for trail 








Remedy for DH


----------



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's mine...Fox Flux and my decision came from the great reviews on these boards...


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)




----------

